# Ford E-Bike Concept



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Ford unveiled a cool-looking e-bike concept. The Ford Story: Ford Debuts Its First-Ever E-Bike

Looks like they have no plans to go into production, however.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

Actually that is not Ford's first foray into E bikes. Ford owned a company called Think Mobility that they sold in 2002, more info here: Ford TH!NK - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
















These bikes had Panasonic mid drives I believe and lead batteries similar to the Giant LaFree bikes of that same time period.

Also the Trek being pimped about with the Bion x kit on it is not their first foray into electric bikes either. I have a Trek e bike with a Yamaha mid drive, which is very similar to the Panasonic, that was made about the same time as the Think bikes.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Ford would probably like to forget,,,*



MABman said:


> Actually that is not Ford's first foray into E bikes. Ford owned a company called Think Mobility that they sold in 2002, more info here: Ford TH!NK - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


...the Think bikes. They look incredibly clunky and heavy. As I remember ride reports were not too favorable either. These new bikes at least _look_ very cool though.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

Personally if I was going after cool looking I would get one of these,

















And they are more than a styling exercise and ready for sale also. And if KR is riding one then all the better.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Sure, why not?*



MABman said:


> Personally if I was going after cool looking I would get one of these,
> 
> And they are more than a styling exercise and ready for sale also. And if KR is riding one then all the better.


They only cost $9000 or about half of what most working Americans make in a year nowadays.


----------



## velomanct24 (Apr 21, 2009)

These fancy looking concept type bikes are silly. Make something sensible and affordable. You can easily do it and keep it looking good.


----------



## hit600 (Jan 6, 2012)

thought they make cars?


----------



## WantToRideNow (9 mo ago)

miatagal96 said:


> Ford unveiled a cool-looking e-bike concept. The Ford Story: Ford Debuts Its First-Ever E-Bike
> 
> Looks like they have no plans to go into production, however.


I know this is an old post. I would love to hear more of this thinkmobility bike. I have two in pristine condition and would like to make them function again after 20 years of storage. Manuals and schematic sources welcomed. Thank you.


----------

